# Hi everyone,



## mmajudo (Jun 8, 2010)

I have researched the actual popularity of MMA fighters. I have compiled the list of top 100 fighters according to their facebook groups/fanpages. And to make an overview I put the results in the table. 

Who do you think is currently the most popular MMA fighter ? Now you can find out:

List of 100 Most Popular MMA Fighters on Facebook

So what do you think about the list and who is your top fighter ? 

The number of fans are meanwhile little higher, as the pages are alive...

Radovan Judoka


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 8, 2010)

Yay for Jess Liaudin at 64, one of my favourite people and lol at Lee 
Murray at 79, he's very popular as only a man with £30 million pounds can be!


----------



## KenpoVzla (Jun 9, 2010)

Great list!

That's crazy that Kimbo is at #3 in fans yet he seems to be almost out off UFC.

GSP is unexpected to me,  but not a surprise. I would've thought some of the earlier UFC greats would have more fans.


----------



## Lynne (Jun 12, 2010)

Brock Lesnar is 13.  Ugh.


----------

